# Pokemon Mafia!



## mewtini (Apr 1, 2011)

I hope everyone got their roles all A-OK. So, it's now time to start the Mafia game! Squee!
_________________________________________________________________
As all the Pokemon, floating and walking and slithering, wake up, they gather around the main square to discuss the killings and who they should lynch.
_________________________________________________________________
And guys, if you're unsure about your roles, tell me and I will PM you sooner or later. YAY


----------



## Superbird (Apr 1, 2011)

...Nighttime? Is it nighttime or daytime?


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Apr 1, 2011)

It should be daytime...right?


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 1, 2011)

Most mafia games start at night.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 1, 2011)

...guys, I swear that this thread got broken. Before the style change it said it was day. And a few minutes later, it's night. Edit: It's day.


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 1, 2011)

HOORAY! DAYTIME! But wait.. uhh... Why are we starting with day?


----------



## mewtini (Apr 1, 2011)

Ask the mafia machinery stuffs. It says it's day. EDIT: So *48 hours* until nighttime. Might be cut short if everyone gets in their day actions before then.


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Apr 1, 2011)

Well...I suppose I opt to wait for a bit. No real leads, after all :)


----------



## mewtini (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay then. I got an action from one player, that's it so far. You have a while, though.


----------



## Aobaru (Apr 1, 2011)

Mewtini said:


> Might be cut short if everyone gets in their day actions before then.


What are "day actions"? I think this layout is confusing everybody.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry, I was distracted when I typed that (I was talking to someone in real life.) I meant votes. AND other actions, like roleblocking and other stuff.


----------



## Aobaru (Apr 1, 2011)

Mewtini said:


> Sorry, I was distracted when I typed that (I was talking to someone in real life.) I meant votes. AND other actions, like roleblocking and other stuff.


There's roleblocking during the day? :o


----------



## mewtini (Apr 1, 2011)

Oof, sorry. Only voting. I'm just...really off. Sorry. Yes, when everyone has their votes in for the day.


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 1, 2011)

Why would we have any votes? The reason that most mafia games start at night is so that the mafia get a kill, inspectors get a result, healers possibly save someone, etc. It's so that there is even something to do at all during the next day.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 1, 2011)

XD I'll turn it to night. From this post on out, 48 hours for night choices guys. EDIT: Daytime! Next post containing flavor text!


----------



## mewtini (Apr 2, 2011)

As everyone in the land woke up, they gathered around the square. Another Pokemon, a Pidgey, flew by telling everyone "A death! A death! But the body was gone, and we don't know whether she was innocent or not..."

*Glace* is dead. It is left unknown if she was mafia or innocent.

*48 hours for night phase, day phase skipped.*


----------



## mewtini (Apr 3, 2011)

The night has lifted, and once again everyone wakes up.

Hey, where's *Wargle*? She's gone missing!!!

The same Pidgey flies by, telling everyone that Wargle has died, but, like Glace, we don't know if she was mafia or not....

*48 hours for day phase.*


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Apr 3, 2011)

Well...I suppose this is getting rather annoying, but just for the intent of being active, I'll place my vote to lynch *I leik Squirtles*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 3, 2011)

What? Seriously? There are other people that are inactive. Now, my mafia smarts aren't the best,*flashback to ToS Mafia* but they are improving. The gods of the RNG have chosen *Eifie.*


----------



## Aobaru (Apr 3, 2011)

Hrm... *Elfie* it is, then. Post to save yourself!


----------



## mewtini (Apr 3, 2011)

Guys, I have implemented a new rule. The Mafia janitor can only clean up bodies every third night. So 

NIGHT (no clean) NIGHT (no clean) NIGHT (cleaned up body) And so on.


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 3, 2011)

*Elfie* for me as well.


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 5, 2011)

It's amazing how futile this game will be...

*Elfie*


----------



## mewtini (Apr 7, 2011)

OH I'M SO SORRY GUYS I COMPLETELY FORGOT I HAD MAFIA GAMES GOING DX

The Pokemon gather around the square, and march/corner Eifie into the noose. She/he begins to scream in fear, as the noose is tightened. Everyone looks away and cowers as they hear her/his last scream.

Eifie is dead. She was an innocent, regular townie.

Due to the new rule I implemented in an earlier post, the identity of this Pokemon (it's Pokemon Mafia) is revealed.

48 hours for night choices. Sorry for my lateness guys.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 8, 2011)

^

The rule only applies to Mafia kill, I'm acting really forgetful again. Sorry!!
______________________________________________________________________
As all the Pokemon travel once again to the main town square, someone's missing...

The body of Sweet Silver Nightmare is sprawled all over the walls of the fountain! :o

DUE TO THE RULE (which was not activated for the above post) THE ROLE OF THIS POKEMON IS REVEALED. 

Sweet Silver Nightmare is dead. She was the inspector.

Guys, you lost your inspector. Not looking too good, is it? >.>

24 hours for day choices.


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, Mewtini, it was you who told the mafia she was inspector... 

"Sweet Silver Nightmare, pick someone to investigate tonight, it's now mandatory. I haven't announced it in the thread yet."


----------



## mewtini (Apr 8, 2011)

^

I am the worst mafia game moderator ever. But I said that knowing that it'd be revealed anyway :P

But I still fail Mafia.


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 9, 2011)

Lalala don't worry! I'm roleclaiming!

I am Piplup, a mafia goon! There are 6 mafia members; since this is a 12-player game and there are no innocent killing roles, we had a very high chance of winning from the start. We'll lose only if the jack-of-all-trades (Eevee) kills a lot of us and then many of us get lynched.

So Mewtini, although this game didn't go very well, I'm sure that if you want to try again, it'll go well. Just remember a few things.

- The mafia is a minority! As the mafia rules thread states, it is a clash between the informed minority (mafia) vs. the uninformed majority (innocents). Usually the ratio of mafia to innocents is about 1 mafia for every 4 innocents. Maybe 1 to 5. 
- Vigilantes are cool.
- When you want to send a message to everyone, make sure it doesn't involve vital information.

And no, I don't think you fail mafia. Just that, well, maybe you need some more experience playing. I've been playing for a few months, I think, and you've only had, like, a few weeks? So you should probably go and participate in some mafia games (like the next one I'll do) and learn some more. 

I hope this helped! I'm sort of bored and it doesn't look like anyone's going to do anything in this game, so I'll lynch myself. *Seritinajii*


----------



## mewtini (Apr 9, 2011)

:333333
VIGILANTEEE

...it's possible to lynch yourself?


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, of course! So go play some more games and stuff. You'll see that when people have given up and stuff.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 16, 2011)

guh

how about we just close this thing?


----------

